# Cheap long range thrower that could be useful for spotting big foot!



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Oct 13, 2022)

Hi guys I try to keep my flashlight collection to a minimum and to stuff ill use. I have the two thrunite t2s and the cata pult mini whish is my edc thrower. I was thinking about getting this budget thrower for a long time now. I think it would be could for searching for big foot ets its on ebay xlm p70. There are few you tube videos on it. it seem like such decent light for the price. Any ones thoughts. 



XLM P70


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 13, 2022)

For bigfoot you could also consider an IR LED and IR camera. That way bigfoot wont run away before you spot him. The NightFos XB5 is cheap, and you could pair that will a night vision monocular like the bushnell equinox.


----------



## Flashlightmaster2021 (Oct 13, 2022)

this is a much better idea. It drives me crazy watching the big foot shows and the other story's of other cryptic yet no one has shot and killed one . But dinosaurs where real and much bigger that big foot.


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 13, 2022)

That’s what I’m thinking. With the right IR light and camera, you could be famous. Just gotta out the time in out there in the woods.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 13, 2022)

do They ever search with a drone? Seems they could cover a whole lot more area. Equip it with IR and your good to go.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 13, 2022)

Big Foot was last reported seen wearing a pair of @bykfixer Maui Jim's 😎


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 13, 2022)

Damit! Now I want another pair.
Must.....resist....the.... voices....


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2022)

Big Foot has good taste in shades!


----------



## TimMc (Oct 15, 2022)

Convoy L21B with an SFT40 emitter is a good budget thrower.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 15, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> do They ever search with a drone? Seems they could cover a whole lot more area. Equip it with IR and your good to go.


Been done before, not with good results.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## snakebite (Nov 27, 2022)

Stop shining those puny flashlights at me!
Just messes with my night vision.
You really dont want to get on my bad side!


----------



## The Hawk (Jan 2, 2023)

Bigfoot is the hide and seek world champion.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 2, 2023)

One could only guess that the XLM-P70 is worth every bit of its low price tag, with PWM, 6700K color temperature and lying about 6K lumens. I bet it's probably more like 700-800Lm. Lumintop GT mini Pro & ODL20C are also probably well worth ~50 bucks and I suspect out-perform it. Here . is . what . I did for 88 bucks plus ship for a quality built host with quality light easily worth twice its price and endlessly configurable. But I suppose it isn't really a budget light. It's a luxury light.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 2, 2023)

Oh! That modified M4 is sweet


----------



## brachypelma44 (Jan 2, 2023)

The Hawk said:


> Bigfoot is the hide and seek world champion.


I know! Even after they die of old age or whatever, nobody has ever found their remains. No bones...nothing. SUPER good at hide and seek.


----------



## chillinn (Jan 2, 2023)

thermal guy said:


> Oh! That modified M4 is sweet



That is the Greenbean. He sold it to me, which is why I call it that, in honor of the man and his generosity. But it probably cost me more than this compelling low budget thrower:



Alexander47 said:


> Here I wanted to present my latest build, it is somewhat low cost and has a super high range.



That would light up Bigfoot, but only for a split second before immolating him in an instaflash.


----------



## bridgman (Jan 2, 2023)

I'm thinking about giving up on searching with a narrow beam and investing in parachute flares instead. It's too bad there isn't a color set aside for "having fun and looking for bigfoot"... AFAIK all of the colours are considered emergency flares and illegal for non-emergency use.

Pity.


----------

